# Schematics - Online?



## Nomechanic (Jun 11, 2004)

Anyone know where I might find wiring diagrams / schematics for 91 Maxima online? I have a Haines book but it has only a few sub-systems diagrams. I am looking for the fuel system wiring diagram.

Thanks, Nomechanic


----------

